# How durable is HED jet 5?



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm looking to replace the stock wheels that came on my bike (venge 105) for something nicer for everyday riding. 

I had been between the cosmic carbone sls and the zipp 60s. I was leaning towards the carbone sls for a few reasons. They are slightly lighter than the zipp 60, supposed to be a pretty durable wheel, price, and match up nicely with my bike's colors. 

The Mavic comes with tires for $1300

The Zipp 60s I haven't really been able to find for less than $1500.

Today I discovered the HED jet 5 express though which really got my attention. They seem to have all the new technology, wider rim, better wheel profile (vs mavics V rim) and I found them for $1350 online. 

My only concern was that on HED's site they showed a rider limit of 190lbs. When I'm riding regularly I generally stay between 165-170 so my concern isn't so much my weight in regards to the 190lb limit but more that with the limit being that low it isn't as sturdy a wheel as the Mavic (no limit?) or even the zipp (250lbs).

I generally do a pretty good job of avoiding pot holes and haven't had problems with wheels in the past but then again I only transitioned to road bikes recently (mtb before) and only rode for 41 days before moving back to new england and being stuck without being able to ride due to the cold. So maybe I just haven't been at it long enough to have had wheel problems. I did put 930 miles on the bike in those 41 days though.

I have also found some take-off roval cl 60s (off the venge pro force and not the clx ones) on ebay for about 1500 but I'm a bit wary of getting wheels on ebay and not having a warranty.

So is the HED jet 5 express a wheel I can ride without being worried or would I be better off with the Mavic Carbone sls or the zipp 60?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

For what purpose will you be using your wheels? What do you hope to gain?


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, whichever of the ones I listed I would be getting a lighter wheel compared to my stock ones, probably better hubs on any of them as well and an aero wheel. 

It would be for everyday riding, probably about 200 miles a week. I don't have a problem keeping the bike above 20 and was able to do a 94 mile group ride where I averaged 21.9mph which could have been higher if not for some of the group members asking us to keep the pace down. 

I have no intentions of competing but I do like to ride fast and before I moved back to New England I had started to ride a couple times a week with some friends who did compete and some aero wheels would have made that a bit easier.

I prefer flatter terrain but don't think I'll be able to avoid hills as much here in New England.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I have had a set of HED Jet6 for about 5 years and they have been indestructible. They are pretty heavy though. I use them for racing, when the course/conditions require very high speeds for prolonged periods. With aero wheels, there is no real benefit at speeds below 25mph. I also have a pair of HED Ardennes SL for training/fast rides. Super wheels, and you can easily find them sub $1k.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

oh oh, the dreaded 'aero benefits only kick in at 25 mph' argument. Slower riders gain more in absolute time savings than do faster riders....

Hed 5 are durable. The zipps would be the lowest on my list, but if you are going to be riding in steep hills, the benefit of aero over weight will be minimal or even negative.



Fignon's Barber said:


> I have had a set of HED Jet6 for about 5 years and they have been indestructible. They are pretty heavy though. I use them for racing, when the course/conditions require very high speeds for prolonged periods. With aero wheels, there is no real benefit at speeds below 25mph. I also have a pair of HED Ardennes SL for training/fast rides. Super wheels, and you can easily find them sub $1k.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

OP, I might as well do a plug for the wheels I own--the Rail 52s by November Bicycles. They're not as flashy looking as HED Jet 5s or Zipp 404s, but they're made really well. If you get the upgraded versions with WI T11 hubs, they'll run you $1525 plus shipping and will weigh around 1545 grams, so they'll still be 150g lighter than the Jet 5s. I've found to be more than adequate as climbing wheels, and being 52 mm deep with the same toroidal shape they do offer a comparable aero benefit. They use Sapim CX-Ray spokes, and the weight limit is 225 lbs.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

I have been using the HED Jet 5s for 1.5 years and really like them. I'm 170 lbs and have not felt any flex or feel that I have to treat them gingerly. The wide C2 rims coupled w/ 25s run at 85psi Front and 90psi Rear make them extremely comfy. Rarely get above the 25 mph as some claim is needed to take advantage of the "aero" effect but my overall times have decreased and it feels better driving against headwinds too.
Get the HED at Artscyclery for $1070 shipped when you apply the 20% off coupon - youtube20
HED Jet 5 Wheelset 11-Speed


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

The zipps were already my last option as they were the heaviest and most expensive, and it seemed like I would be paying more for the name than anything else.

As far as looks I don't really see anything special in the HEDs but looks aren't the most important and the HEDs are by no means ugly. I almost prefer the look of something like the November wheel.

As for climbs, I'm not a big fan of them and if riding on my own I'll generally avoids routes with them and the hills I do climb I tend to go slower than I could to conserve energy for the flats unless I'm trying to beat a friend's strava or on a group ride.

i think that price for the HEDs at arts might have decided things though. 

Any by idea how long the coupon is good for?


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

taodemon said:


> Any by idea how long the coupon is good for?


Coupon is good through 31 March.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Herkwo said:


> Coupon is good through 31 March.


How fitting, 31st is my birthday.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I would take the HEDs all day every day over the Mavics.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who posted and helped me decide. Ordered the HED jet 5 express, hopefully I was able to get the last one as they are now showing as being out of stock.

Now it just needs to warm up so I can start doing some real rides.

The picture showed a shimano hub, but I wasn't given an option to select which I wanted so I'll probably give them a call tomorrow just to confirm that they were in fact the shimano compatible wheel.

Any advice on which tires to put on them?


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

Plenty of tire options... Cheapest I find are from probikekit.com but they do take longer to arrive and use code - hello15US for 15% off. Here are a few:
1. Vittoria Open Corsa CX - buttery smooth but don't last as long as some others. ($84.50 for the pair)
2. Michelin Pro 4 comp ($77 for the pair)
3. Continental Grand Prix 4000S ($64.20 for the pair)
4. Continental Gatorskins - if you need added protection against thorns & road debris. ($69.70 for the pair)


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I have the Jet 4's and they have been great. The aero benefit is there for sure. Paired with Conti GP4000S 25mm tires. Like them very much.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

stevesbike said:


> oh oh, the dreaded 'aero benefits only kick in at 25 mph' argument. Slower riders gain more in absolute time savings than do faster riders....


Of course. And if you find two sets of wheels that are equally comfortable, choose the slower one so you can get more comfort/hour.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

your analogy makes no sense. I guess it's too much to expect someone named Fignon's barber to understand aerodynamics. 

Alex's Cycle Blog: Aero for slower riders



Fignon's Barber said:


> Of course. And if you find two sets of wheels that are equally comfortable, choose the slower one so you can get more comfort/hour.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

stevesbike said:


> your analogy makes no sense. I guess it's too much to expect someone named Fignon's barber to understand aerodynamics.
> 
> Alex's Cycle Blog: Aero for slower riders


Good grief, is that the best reference you could find, "a keen masters level racer" and all. If you even read to the bottom of it, its refuted with:
"From the data supplied, going from 31km/h to 32km/h is barely significant, going from 42.75 km/h to 44.25 km/h is a significant increase. Speed increase is much more relevant than the time decrease."


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Fignon's Barber said:


> Good grief, is that the best reference you could find, "a keen masters level racer" and all. If you even read to the bottom of it, its refuted with:
> "From the data supplied, going from 31km/h to 32km/h is barely significant, going from 42.75 km/h to 44.25 km/h is a significant increase. Speed increase is much more relevant than the time decrease."


An increase in speed is directly tied to a decrease in time. Unless I'm missing something you can't decrease your time without increasing your speed or increase your speed without decreasing your time. Seems like some pretty straight forward logic. So I'm not sure how one is somehow more relevant than the other since you can't have one without the other.

The % increase between the faster rider and the slower is roughly the same, but I guess I can see how the statement of the slower rider having a larger absolute time decrease might be misleading.

The important thing to take away though is that both faster and slower riders benefit from aero according to that post.

For an update, my wheels should be here Tuesday, but the tires/tubes and cassette will probably take a little longer. Hopefully that gives them enough time to clean the roads before I put the new wheels on.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Wheels and tires mounted. I was in the process of moving and didn't have my bike shoes at the time and wasn't about to let that stop me from riding. My ultegra pedals are now back on the bike but I haven't taken any new pictures since. 

I really like the wheels so far, but I only really have stock wheels to compare to. I haven't noticed any flex but maybe I just don't put out enough power. They ride really smooth thanks to the wider rim profile and seem to spin a lot better while also being lighter than my stock fulcrum s5 wheel set (or dt axis 4.0 from my previous venge).

View attachment 294773


----------

